
Microsoft ditches Windows 10 S in favor of new ‘S Mode’ - kimdcmason
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/3/16968024/microsoft-windows-10-s-mode-editions-features
======
agnsaft
I thought half of the problem was the locked down platform and not the
technology itself.

